# Akaya picks r here



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry to many picks to post so go here lo look at my slide show:biggrin::biggrin:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is one adorable baby!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Super adorable!! Love love LOVE mals!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!! She's so adorable. Reminds me of Aspen when he was a pup. How old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

right now she is 9 weeks and ways 22 pounds. sorry bout photobucket. to many to post on this site.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How big are the parents???


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! What a cutie! It will be fun to watch her grow. :biggrin:


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

the dad is over 6 feet long 32 inch neck. He ways 153lb. mom is 105 lb. she be around 125 130 hoping.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh she is simply gorgeous, what a pretty little girl. You're so lucky! Enjoy every minute of her puppyhood, they grow up so awfully quickly. And, thanks for the photo's, I'm also looking forward to watching her grow up.


----------

